# rescued racer with broken legs!



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

boy am i glad i found you guys - surely somebody on here will have first hand experience...
so 2 weeks ago, one of my clients says he found an apparently injured pigeon in a parking lot and he took him home and put him in his backyard. since he was still there the next day, and had moved, i asked him to bring the pij to me, since i have a flock of hookbills of my own, figured i MIGHT be able to do something....
oh, he was injured alright....looks to me, at this point anyway, that he was hit by a car while he was landing, burned in, and then laid there on his legs for god knows how long, dragging himself around the lot thru tar and oil. his legs looked flattened, not _crushed_ per se, but just like you figure they would if they had been under him for days and days. i think both legs were broken just below the 'elbow', and there is NO movement in his feet. none. i'm assuming nerve damage. they're warm, still getting blood flow, i put each one in a pretty nifty L shaped cast with half a starbucks straw med.taped to part of a paperclip, lined with a non.stick pad, and held together with vet wrap. he spends his time either in a sling, or wrapped up like a birdie burrito when he's on his back. he eats like a horse, poo is a nice tan color, and even though i found a feed store that sells pigeon mix, the boy actually prefers my hookbills' pellets. i finally found a vet that races birds himself, and agreed to see him in three weeks, give him some time to heal up, etc. 
here's my dilemma , how long do i give him before it's a definite that the legs are NOT going to come back? 6 weeks? longer? 
and say they never DO come back, do i send him to the bridge because it's asking too much of him to either live with his feet dragging around, or if we amputate below the break site, hobbling around on stumps? i posed that to the vet, and he thinks it would be too hard on him. 
i just today saw a site with a quaker that has no feet, and his legs seem to end at the 'ankle' just where i assume trooper's legs would end too, if we took his feet. i don't want to force him into some awful existence just for my satisfaction, but then again, i don't want to have him put down, just because he's handicapped. i'm at a loss. 
i love him to death, and i've engineered all sorts of cool slings for him, the one that he's in right now, he can preen and flap, and nap, and he's hanging from my the ceiling fan in the kitchen in a post.bath-and-blow-dry nappy. he seems very content and happy, and not in that lethargic, 'i'm on death's doorstep' way. like he knows he's got it good, even withOUT his tootsies. 
anybody have any good input? 
oh and fyi, i mangled his band wire-cutting if off of his leg, so i don't know where his home loft is, so he's living here for good. i'm not trying to release or rehome him. didn't want to scare anybody.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Are you positive it's an injury?
Sometimes birds can't walk because of a bacterial infection which clears up with antibiotics. Do you have a vet you take your birds to that might give you some baytril?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this poor pigeon. 

Whether the damage done can be undone, depends on how long the legs were broken, and whatever other damage was done, or whether it is something else going on.

Can we see a before picture of the legs?

Here is a good drawing of the pigeon skeleton, don't know if it would help you now but here it is.

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

I'm going to get Pidgey in on this one, as he has just about seen it all.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I'd sure give the bird plenty of time and consider certain tests. In this case, a picture would help. That sure is a lot of time since the original injury since we're looking at two weeks. When they break one leg, they start standing on the other by that time but it's in a definite limp and they're carrying the bulk of their weight on the good leg. Two badly hurt or broken legs are going to stretch that time out considerably. The sling that completely supports the bird with the legs dangling is definitely the way to go. How do the legs actually feel?

Pidgey


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*before pictures???*

not a chance. sorry. i was too busy sobbing and invoking st. francis.  
not to mention the fact that he was so covered in muck, you couldn't really tell what was going on. 
thanks for the direct on the drawings of the skeletal system, they rock! it's NOT his tibia, it's the set below that. the metatarsals, which i guess would be the equivalent of our foot bones. 
i figured they were broken, because there was the 'elbow' joint, and then movement below that side to side, that there shouldn't have been. his feet are warm still, but now they seem to be deflating. they were swollen at first, but now they're not, and as much as i hate to think it, i believe they're beginning to atrophy. i can send photos tomorrow from work, just don't scream. he looks filthy and gross, due to the neosporin, and the mad amounts of feathers i've had to cut off, just to get rid of the gunk stuck to him. poor baby. but he IS clean. i just even bought him his own bathtub! 
and i feel/hear a clunking noise sometimes when he's breathing harder, or he moves a certain way. i've heard it not quite so pronounced in MY birds, too, and they're all fine, but in him, i'm convinced it's yet another injury. i think i really need to get him xrayed and see what 's going on in there. 
on his one leg, he had a thumb nail sized scab on the outside of his thigh, and now that he's clean, i can see he's starting to slough off another huge one on the inside of his thigh, where it meets his side. it all looks like if he would have been flying, wings up, and got smashed into, and then slid across the pavement. if he was on a motorcycle, i'd say he had the worst road rash i've ever seen. 
should i take the 'casts' off tomorrow for photos? everything on his legs works down to the joint right above the tarsometatarsus, which is the broken bone, and below that, nothing. *sigh* 
still, he gets stronger and feistier every day, i clipped his wings just so that he wouldn't take off while i was holding him. amazing power this guy has! he's a darn picky eater, too, did i mention that? god forbid if i try to sneak anything other than the pelleted food in there on him, he flings it with a vengeance. 
i think the vet put me off for a bit, because at the time that i spoke to him, neither one of us was very convinced that he would even LIVE, let alone need further care. i didn't want to be a pain in the tush, and was just grateful that he agreed to talk to me and then see trooper in the future. 
this whole ordeal is sucking the life outta me. i love this bird like i laid the egg myself. i'm even thinking i should find someone in a machine shop that could make the contraption i think he's gonna need to be mobile. either that, or i need to learn how to solder stuff.... 
this is going to be one interesting ride....


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*about baytril...*

...i can get some from a pal in a bird rescue group. i just didn't know if i should monkey around with anything before seeing the vet. but it's definitely injury-related, with all the skin loss and all. 
hey, another person i know in a rescue group said he's gonna slowly suffocate if he's always on his keel bone, because he's a bigger bird.  is that true? i make him hang out at regular intervals on his back, i also make him sleep on his back. 

am i being dumb? or am i doing the 'right' thing? how about one of you guys run on out here to cleveland, and give a girl a hand?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

No, don't make him sleep on his back--worse things can happen from that. They can sleep semi-propped on their sides but the back is a bad idea as they can aspirate food or liquid from the crop more easily.

He sounds like he's doing pretty well under the circumstances, he might surprise you in the long run. The tendons from the tibiotarsus run through the tarsometatarsus. The tarsometatarsus is the equivalent of the length of the foot in us between the heal and the toes. The tibiotarsus is equivalent to the calf and shinbone. Many of the muscles that run the toes and foot are in the tibiotarsus section and a break in the tarsometatarsus tends to cause them not to want to move things.

Pidgey


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*whoa, good to know.*

i took pictures, casts still on. last night i thought i saw the most minute movement in two toes of his worse leg! i almost cried! i'm actually surprised i didn't - i've shed buckets of tears over him! 
so now i'm gonna attempt to load the photos on here. OH, and one of my clients is a vet, and she's mixing up a batch of baytril for him today! i LOVE bartering! 
awww...he's sitting up, in his towel in my lap right now, stretching and preening....so freakin' sweet.  
i love pigeons. love them love them love them!!!!! 

CRAP! it says the photos are too big!!!!  
great. i would be more than happy to email them to somebody....
by the way, the food....is it okay that he's eating the hookbill food? we switch from roudybush to zupreem...he doesn't want safflower seeds , peanuts, pigeon mix, NOTHING but the zupreem. is it okay, and hopefully better for him? and they say pigeons aren't fussy eaters - HAH!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

lizz said:


> i took pictures, casts still on. last night i thought i saw the most minute movement in two toes of his worse leg! i almost cried! i'm actually surprised i didn't - i've shed buckets of tears over him!
> so now i'm gonna attempt to load the photos on here. OH, and one of my clients is a vet, and she's mixing up a batch of baytril for him today! i LOVE bartering!
> awww...he's sitting up, in his towel in my lap right now, stretching and preening....so freakin' sweet.
> i love pigeons. love them love them love them!!!!!
> ...


Lizz.......you can email me the pictures if you'd like to. Send them to
[email protected]
I'll get them posted for you. 
I haven't weighed in on this thread cause I don't have a clue what to tell you, but I HAVE been watching and reading. 
I race birds so I want to say a special thank you for taking this birdie in and caring for him. We all can only hope when a bird doesn't make it home, that it's gotten lucky and found someone like you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lizz sent the pictures and I just created a web page to put them one. Below is the link. Poor Baby........ 


http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/TROOPER.html


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That's looking pretty good so far. In a few weeks, he's probably going to be a new bird. The worst thing that would happen is that he could end up with a "non-union" in the bones, where they don't knit back together of their own. That can be dealt with so don't write him off if that were to happen. All in all, I'd say you've done a very good job and I think it's going to turn out a lot better than it looks at the moment.

Pidgey


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*thanks for your support!*

just gave him baytril---easier than i thought it would be and _boy_ do they have the cutest little pointy tongues!  i'm so used to the ones my 'kids' have at home... didn't expect it. 
he's moving ONE toe, just slightly on the 'skinned' leg. can't believe it. it's not much, but it's something!  
and believe me, as much heart as this little guy has shown, there's no way i'm giving up on him. he's still here for a reason. 
just in case.... the only info that was legible on the band on his leg, was a small '2006', the numbers left were '1118', and right after that, there was a capital A printed over a capital G. that's all that's left. if it means anything to anyone, i've got him, and i'll keep everybody updated, and rest assured, he's got a permanent new 'loft', if it's okay by you! 
trooper [because he's been such a little trooper with everything] says he likes it here, navigating in the car is pretty cool, hookbills have the BEST food, and the tiniest dog checks in on 'her' birdie to make sure he's okay, so all in all, he's good. he just wants to know how to get this 'momma' person to stop kissing him and telling him she loves him.....


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

He's a beautiful bird, despite his problems, Lizz.  

You're doing a wonderful job of caring for him.  

I noticed the photo file is titled 'Trooper'. If that's what you've named him, it's perfect.

Sending 'Special Positive Thoughts' to you, Trooper, for a complete recovery.

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It is so wonderful to know Trooper is in such loving hands! good wishes for his recovery.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Lizz,

Your posts ooze with love for this poor bird. You are doing a fantastic job. He is very lucky to have landed on your lap for the very best care and love that you are providing for him. You have yourself a lovely new pet pidgie there .

My pet Paddy, also a lost racer, had a broken leg and other injuries when he was found but didn't have wounds the severity your Trooper has. He now has a 'bandy' leg but it functions very well.

Wishing Trooper very best wishes for a complete recovery. 

Lindi


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, is Trooper so very lucky to find you, Liz! He looks like such a sweetheart too- give him a good ear scritching for me and my featherkids.

I suggest that soon (once swelling and inflammation has subsided) you may want to consider some medium-term therapy for those feet of his, to at the the very least, minimise atrophy/contractures from his current inability to use his tootsies. I would be unsurprised if he has also sustained some tendon damage.
I'm thinking something similar to a human wrist/hand orthopaedic splint but pigeon-sized and adjusted for best results for him. If he does get some use back in his feet it would be sad shame that his little toes had all curled up in the meantime.
Here is a few images of what I had in mind that I got from this site: http://www.leedergroup.com/products


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*good idea!*

i want a smallish plastic dome. lightweight, big enough to fit his foot. i could attach it to splints like he has on right now. that would work SO well! 

i can't thank you guys enough for all the help, ideas, and good thoughts. i do love him, he's feisty, and snuggly, the one picture on the website is where i'm scratching his little head, and his eyes close up and those teeny feathers right behind his ceres puff up..... he just loves to be scratched! i like to think the people at his first loft were nice to him, and that's why he's so into it.

he's become quite the little mascot here at work, i own a dog daycare center, and he's either in his sling, or in his towel, so everyone can see him when they come in! there's more than a few of us who are gonna have trouble with 'buffalo wings' going forward after seeing his leg....euw. 

i will definitely keep this going so everyone will know how well he's doing!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lizz.........if you need any more pictures posted, just send them to me. We will watch for updates AND pictures........


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Lizz,

Thank you so much for rescuing little Trooper. He is a lovely bird and should have a good chance of healing well. You are doing a wonderful job with him.

Margaret


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lizz,

Trooper is handsome youngster, and you have done well by him. Please do continue to update us on his progress.


Renee,

Thank you for creating the web page so we could all see the pictures, that was very kind of you.


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

good job liz. he is a lucky bird...


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

lizz said:


> i want a smallish plastic dome. lightweight, big enough to fit his foot. i could attach it to splints like he has on right now. that would work SO well!


The bowl part of a plastic spoon may work


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lizz, what a wonderful job you have done with this beautiful pigeon. 

You asked about the hookbill food. I see nothing wrong with his eating that as it is very nutritious. We feed our pigeons Zupreem Fruit Blend and plain small pellets (for cockatiels) and they love it. Of course, it is only a part of their daily diet but if that is all your guy will eat, I see no problem. You can add a bit of regular wild bird seed and safflour and maybe he will decide he likes that.

Thank you for your loving care of Trooper.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*thank you guys ...*

..it's the least i could do for this little guy. i have never seen a bird with this much heart. i'm floored! 
night before last he had another bath, put some kids antibacterial soap in his tub, and lowered him in, sloshed him around a bit, and then....i thought...hmmm....since he's on his back a lot anyway.....i slooowly turned him over in the water. after about 3 seconds of the big wide-eyed look, he totally laid back in my hands, and i sunk him in the water up to his neck. he just laid there, like he was loving it...got the kinda sleepy look in his eyes, and i just sorta swished him back and forth a bit while i pet his tummy with my thumbs. 
i read that list of little known facts about pigeons, and the part that stuck with me the most was how intelligent they are...gotta say i agree. most of the time it's like he KNOWS i'm taking care of him, and just goes along with everything. he flaps like a madman when he's in his flapping sling, it reminds me of a 'johnny jump up' for babies, remember those?  but he's just settling in so well.
yesterday i couldn't help laughing at him, he didn't have his shirt on, and i had him laying out on his towel, head propped up a bit, yes, this was on his back, and he's just laying there, wings kind of relaxed, legs stretched out, like he's at the beach or something. i took pictures, maybe i'll try the photobucket route. i seriously could NOT stop laughing, it was the cutest thing! 
i'm calling the vet today to see if we can come in. wanna get his hip x.rayed.

is this level of tameness normal for pigeons? was it the way he was raised? or does he know what's going on? i am a total pigeon fan now. i was shopping on etsy.com and did a search on pigeons, and they have tons of stuff i'm gonna have to get!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

lizz said:


> ..it's the least i could do for this little guy. i have never seen a bird with this much heart. i'm floored!
> night before last he had another bath, put some kids antibacterial soap in his tub, and lowered him in, sloshed him around a bit, and then....i thought...hmmm....since he's on his back a lot anyway.....i slooowly turned him over in the water. after about 3 seconds of the big wide-eyed look, he totally laid back in my hands, and i sunk him in the water up to his neck. he just laid there, like he was loving it...got the kinda sleepy look in his eyes, and i just sorta swished him back and forth a bit while i pet his tummy with my thumbs.
> i read that list of little known facts about pigeons, and the part that stuck with me the most was how intelligent they are...gotta say i agree. most of the time it's like he KNOWS i'm taking care of him, and just goes along with everything. he flaps like a madman when he's in his flapping sling, it reminds me of a 'johnny jump up' for babies, remember those?  but he's just settling in so well.
> yesterday i couldn't help laughing at him, he didn't have his shirt on, and i had him laying out on his towel, head propped up a bit, yes, this was on his back, and he's just laying there, wings kind of relaxed, legs stretched out, like he's at the beach or something. i took pictures, maybe i'll try the photobucket route. i seriously could NOT stop laughing, it was the cutest thing!
> ...


I would expect that it's a combination of all the above. Who knows where he came from and how well he was treated? Some fanciers simply feed, water and do basic care and not much else. Then there's those who actually spend time with their birds. I have birds every year (babies/young birds) that for no apparent reason become very calm and tame. Then others are like crazy birds no matter what I do. 
I hope he will continue to be this sweet and most likely he will because by the time he's well, there will be a strong bond between the two of you. However, there WILL come a time in a likelyhood when he'll become a little more independant and he may be the one who decides when it's a good time for belly rubs and such, and when it's time for some "me time"....... No matter what, I would venture to say that you've got a friend for life. 
I know some of my tamest birds are ones that have been injured and I had to handle them and care for them and although they don't always want me around, there are times when they will land on my shoulder or arm or just out of no where, allow me to just pick them up. I believe they really do know when a human has helped them and they don't forget.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*i'm fishing for more 'feel good' stuff...*

i'm scared i'm scared i'm scared......  
i finally broke down and called the avian vet i used to go see, he's the guy that takes care of all the birds at the natural history museum. he's awesome, and sweet, but really far away and expensive!!! his assistant got on the phone, and first was incensed at how no one else would see him, 'he's a bird, even if he WASN'T a homing pigeon, it shouldn't matter! '  [i love this woman! ] 
then, [gulp!] she sorta started in on me....not BAD, but just how i should have brought him in right away, and so he's been suffering all this time, and now they may have to rebreak the legs, ...etc, etc, so on and so on....i wanted to go put a dunce cap on and sit in the corner. i told her that initially, i didn't even think he was going to survive, and now that he IS, i need better for him than what i've been able to do.

i juggled my schedule, my assistant's ,and god love her boyfriend, because he's even coming in on monday to cover for a half hour, so i can get out to the vet in time. now i'm terrified of what the boy still has to face, i'm scared about how in the heck am i going to pay the bill,[the office visit alone is 75!] and what if all this time i've been doing him more of a disservice by not getting him in from day one??? it will destroy me if i leave there, knowing that i screwed him up MORE by not taking him in right away. my poor baby pij....
on the upside....he's now on baytril and metacam, thanks to one of my clients that's a vet. she doesn't do birds, but i love how she's jumping in and making sure the dosage is right, and bringing me extra tiny syringes, she's awesome. needless to say, her pup's getting a few extra days of daycare! 

okay, so now you guys can all do more of what you've been doing so well since i found you - tell me how he'll be okay, and how he'll heal up fine one way or the other, and i'm just being a big baby.... and that the insane amount i'm sure i'm about to set fire to will be totally worth it...


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Thank you so very much for putting your heart and soul into taking care of him. Any amount of help be it big or small will be repaid tenfold in the love that the animal or bird will give you. Even if it doesn't show it, it will be a better world for him. Thanks again for your loving care and I hope he has a full and complete recovery. 

George


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*thanks george!*

 
and maggie - lady tarheel - i just read the story about mr. humphries...hmmm...now who does that sound like???  

and hey!!! look what i managed to do!!!! come see the boy in all his shirtless glory, and his 'siblings' [i'm such a dork about my kids....]  


http://s277.photobucket.com/albums/kk72/lizzeedee/


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Is Trooper able to move his toes or legs at all? I certainly don't have the answers but unless his leg/legs were broken is 3 or 4 different places, I can't see why what you are doing for him shouldn't work. 
I know that every case is different but........
I know a local guy who had a bird come home from a training toss with two broken legs. He bandaged them up sort of like what you have done, put the bird in a nest bowl and that bird is now walking and flying just like he's supposed too. I believe he may walk with a limp, but so what? He walks. This bird never saw a vet, the owner bandaged him, I checked the bandage job and it looked good to me, not that I know a lot about it to begin with. 
Re-breaking the legs seems a bit extreme to me. I hope that Pidgey will weigh in on this before Monday morning.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*still nothing in the toes.*

still warm, but still lifeless. i see that faint twitch in two toes of his 'skinned' leg, but nothing at all in the other one. he's trying like heck to stand now, but i'm sure his one hip has to be involved, he's really favoring it. wont put weight on it but he tries. he then either drops his wings down like crutches, or just leans over to the side on his better leg. 
and the worse off leg, seems to be canted in more toward his body. no doubt from laying on it for so long, and now probably from being in a sling for so long. and still that 'clunking' noise....like something is out of joint, and i swear, i think now, that maybe he dislocated his hip? i would LOVE to see and hold and poke around at a normal healthy pij to see the differences, and how truly bad or not everything is. the other birds here, a quaker, two caiques and a blue and gold macaw, i've looked and tried to compare, and of course, the basic structures are the same, but they function differently, so they look different. *sigh*. 
the re.breaking of the legs sounds horrifying to me, too. i think because dr. lindstrom HAS the ability to fix stuff like this, and for the most part, return a bird to it's original working order, he'll do it, or at least try to, instead of settling for 'just okay'. 
and i think in the back of my mind, if he says it would be better to put him down, i'll want to trust his judgement, but i'm not sure i could completely. i just cannot justify ending his life when he's made it this far, thru the very worst of it. 
i really should have gone to school for this! i hate the not knowing! the not being able to do everything right for him! anybody have any good books in mind that i could 'study'? almost like putting myself thru 'school'? even if it's pretty technical, --- i'm game.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, wish I was closer.......I'd sure give you a pigeon to poke on........ 
I'm certainly no expert so, I'm just telling you what I think.........not that that means a whole heck of a lot........ 
I don't think that putting Trooper down is the answer but I'm not there, you are.........I'm going to send Pidgey a PM and hopefully he'll get on line sometime tonight or tomorrow. If ANYONE can come up with any ideas, it will be him. That's for sure........plus, he's got lots of books and materials........he just might be able to email you some information.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How could anyone put a pigeon down that looks that comfortable (and spoiled)? It still hasn't been that long ago (~3 weeks?) so I wouldn't even start worrying for a few weeks yet. I've had a few that took a month or more to get over less damage than that, X-er coming to mind. The vet will be able to tell you a lot quickly about the legs. We can walk through checking bones but that's usually with the idea that they've got a normal limb to compare the damaged one to. He certainly doesn't look like he's suffering that much in your care so I'd want to give him several more weeks with physical therapy (in case the bones did knit okay) to help him try to get some function back in the legs. You just can't always know what magical healing is possible unless you give them plenty of time and putting them down is done a whole lot more than it's warranted.

Pidgey


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*i love you guys!!!*

that's what i wanted to hear!!!! and yes, it HAS only been about 3 weeks. 

oh, he's comfortable alright, mr 'i was born to live in a people house', as he lays here on my sternum, snuggled into a towel fresh from the dryer, fast asleep. on his back, of course. i have this sudden urge to go sew him the pigeon equivalent of footie jammies. 

i guess i get a little worked up, and i'm definitely the impatient type, and when it comes to animals, it's just that much more stressful to me. i've been searching for info on prosthetic legs in birds, and i did find some awfully interesting stories - from bone pins and dental acrylic, to a barbie arm and hand....i know, i know, that's extreme, but i'd rather be learning everything i can, instead of just sitting here doing nothing more than crossing my fingers while i'm waiting until monday. 

i should probably just calm down. if anybody can work wonders on the boy, and be willing to try, it would be dr. lindstrom. 

thanks for the offer of pigeons to poke --- cracked me right up!! i DO think i'm going to try to pursue finding some pigeon people in the cleveland area that wouldn't mind a newb like me taking a look at their birds. there are some gorgeous gorgeous varieties! are there any kinds of shows, or expos or anything, that anyone can go and take a look?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Most of the time in rehabbing, patience, good food, clean water, safety and time are your best tools. Medications, probiotics and herbals are your second line of defense. When you need 'em, you need 'em. That bird more than likely just needs time.

I gotta' admit, though... if you keep spoiling him like that, he might just end up too lazy to heal. 

I would _never_ do a thing like that to a bird.

Ever.

Pidgey


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*hee heee!!!!*

yeah, right, pidgey - how come i don't believe you? when i make the footie jammies, i'll give you a yell - i know you'll want some! 

SO! went to the great oz of the avian world, dr. jamie lindstrom yesterday afternoon!!! phew! i'm still reeling. we got there, and i filled him in as much as possible, and then an hour and a half later, i was handed back a woozy little guy, and i got all misty, and dumb.  

he's in NO danger of being put down. NONE!!! we've got that out of the way - YAY! 
the worst thing we discovered, that i suspected after the last bath, and checking of the legs was that one of the bones had started to be pushed out of his leg....euw, right? it definitely wasn't obvious previously, there was just a 'road rashed' spot on that one section, but the last time i readjusted his cast, the scab had started to raise up quite a bit. some of it came off after lots of neosporin, but that's when i started to think i was either imagining worst case scenario, or i was actually starting to see the edge of a bone!!!  talk about disturbing!!!! 
yep, it was bone. being pushed out by a combination of swelling, healing and infection in and around the bone. they had to scrub the edges of the bone, and get some of the 'gunk' out of there. 
the other leg appears to be healing, not end to end, but side to side. my bad for waiting, i guess....i'm trying to ignore the guilt. but as it stands now, he's not going to lose a foot or a limb. dr. lindstrom said he'll definitely be a handicapped bird, but able to get along, and that he'll be fine. 
[the boy's standing up right now in his tank!!!!!! ]
he's on an additional antibiotic for the bone, still the baytril and metacam, and we go back in about a week to ten days. 
can i just tell you guys that i feel like i ran a damn marathon yesterday??? it was so draining! i love this little guy so much!!! i have to mentally slap myself to keep from reaching in and scooping him up, and kissing his little head every two seconds!!! 
everybody there was so nice, and so interested in his 'story' it was very very cool, and dr. lindstrom is so reassuring---love that guy. i wanted to hug him, but i didn't want to totally freak him out!

OH! almost forgot! the funniest thing! i haven't heard him 'talk'. nothing. quietest dang bird in the world. until yesterday, right before we left, my assistant's boyfriend was kinda messing around with trooper while he was sitting on top of my desk. you know, dumb stuff , i kind of compare it to 'fishy fishy fishy...!' in deuce bigalow, and the boy started pecking at his finger, and snapping at him, and then he STARTED YELLING AT HIM!!! you hear his little coo coo coooooo!...and he's pissed, and pecking bill....and even though i knew it was because he was mad and telling him to bugger off, i was so excited to hear him finally!!! quite a change from the usual screeching of nutty hookbills!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, all in all, sounds like a good report. Trooper will be just fine in a few weeks, maybe a little crippled, but so what.......he'll be alive. 
I just know that we are going to hear so many stories about this little guy in the coming days.........after all this, you know you can't EVER leave us.......Trooper is part of this big pigeon family now.....we MUST keep tabs on him. 
Next time you scoop him up to give kisses.......give a few extra from the folks at PT.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*cooooooo....ool*

i'm part of a pigeon gang!!!! hahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*trooper the wonder bird update!*

hey my wonderful pigeon pals!!! took trooper to see dr. lindstrom for the second time yesterday! they said there's still an infection in his 'worse' leg, the left one. but overall, he's healing up really well. 
he's still on baytril, clindamycin, and metacam, and we have another appointment in ten days. they re.wrapped his legs, and now both feet are exposed, and he's trying like heck to walk around - YES - WALK AROUND!!! not just standing up, but walking. he always looks like he's drunk, in a sweet little way. falls over a lot, the feet still don't work, but the boy tries. still can't get over the heart. 

and snuggly??? holy smokes....any time i lean back with him on his back against my chest, off he goes, it's nappy time! until one of the other birds in the house wants some 'momma time' and then lookout! hollers in his quiet pigey way, and busts out the beak of death! 

i'm adding new photos of him on photobucket today, if anyone wants to see the progress. he looks much less 'edible'. which reminds me, i have completely sworn off eating chicken, or any other bird. i don't eat dogs, cats or birds, now. pigs and cows still fear me, though...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh I love reading about Trooper the wonderbird! that is good news! although I could never give up chicken....LOL....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trooper sounds like QUITE the pij!! Not ALL pijies reacts like he does! You are VERY lucky, Lizz AND so is Trooper!!

I have a pij who usually hops around on one leg, occasionally using her "bad" leg as a crutch. She's a feral and by the time I got her, the badly broken leg had healed so that she can no longer walk on it. 

Your Photobucket has some wonderful pictures! People like you should be cloned! We need more OF YOU!!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lizz, I just got caught up on Trooper and I couldn't be happier. I'm so glad you got him to a vet. Hopefully, they can work with him to at least enable him to move around. He looks lovely.

Yes, it does sound like our Mr. Humphries but I'm hoping that Trooper's legs will be better. Mr. H's legs were broken in so many places that it made it pretty impossible for them to heal properly. Still, he is a happy little guy and we love him to pieces and that's what counts.

I looked at your pictures and enjoyed them tremendously. I wanted to mention Trooper's food. If you are still feeding him the parrot mix, I think I would break up the pieces to make them smaller and easier for him to swallow. The kind we get are the smaller sized fruit blend and plain and are for cockatiels. You might try picking up a bag of plain wild bird seed at your supermarket, add in some split peas and lentils (not many of either though) and see how he does with that. You can also get safflour seed at most stores like Wal-mart, Lowes, etc. 

The pictures of Chamois and Gwylan were so very sweet. Talk about love - those two have a serious case of it. I loved Chamois' red toenails!

Are your dogs greyhounds? How many? They are all lovely and thank you so much for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Trooper is trying to walk???*

Wow!!!  I'm so glad to hear this handsome boy is doing so well, that is such great news!!!

That has got to be the best news I've heard all day!!!!


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*racing birds and racing dogs!!!*

yep, there's chamois, the eight year old red girl, retired racing greyhound.

i also have her two littermates [litter 84833], diesel and xander. i brought back one of their sisters, and one of their brothers, too, from wisconsin, and each of them live fairly close by. 

little bloo gwylan, is an italian greyhound, and she's about a year and a half. typical little sister - tolerable for the most part, and eminently chaseable. 

then there's the 11 year old quaker, matisse, who is the true owner of the beak of death. olive is my 3 year old caique, and ranger just turned 1, also a BHC, and kai is my blue and gold macaw that will be one in the middle of june. and then there's baby rat, who's really not a baby anymore, and looks exactly like gwylan, but in rat form and with big dumbo ears. 
and i have a 19 year old daughter, but she's going to school in florida. 

so there's me and ten animals in my house..... gee, guess what i do all weekend, every weekend....??? clean, oh, and then i clean, and i finish it all up with some cleaning....

usually, they're worth it. 

about trooper and the food....i have everybody back on roudybush, which he'll eat, but not with the same gusto as the zupreem. i have safflower seeds, and a good 'pigeon mix' with corn, both of which he just flings. so i gave up on him and seeds. the other kids get them sparingly now, as a treat.

hey maggie - not to be the mad spammer, but if you have girl dogs - come see my shop....i do dog collars and leashes. horse halters too!

lizzeedee.etsy.com

i want to rename the 'silver lining' collar 'pigeon', for the colors. also - i've bought some very very cool pigeon stuff on etsy, i just did a search and was pleasantly surprised! go look!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

This is awesome. I have been following Trooper and so glad he is going well.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This is the link to Lizz's site: 
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5226061

Lizz, those collars are gorgeous. Do you make them? I especially loved "Lagoon", "Wildflower" and "Freshly Squeezed". 

We have a member, Boni, who started making pigeon diapers and is doing very well from what I understand.

We have a thread in "General Discussions" called "Member Websites" and that would be a terrific place for you to put a link to your site.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*pigeon diapers???*

really? i was thinking about getting a bigger 'flight suit' for trooper, but the boy is a freaking guano machine, and i figured i would have to tie a plastic grocery bag to him somehow, for him to drag around behind him. and even then i'd still have to change it out every dang hour.

i'll go look and put my site there. and thanks for the compliments, i do make them all myself!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lizz, this is Boni's site: http://www.birdwearonline.com/


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lizz, the news is wonderful about Trooper trying to walk...........they are pretty amazing creatures huh?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

lizz said:


> really? *i was thinking about getting a bigger 'flight suit' for trooper*, but the boy is a freaking guano machine, and i figured i would have to tie a plastic grocery bag to him somehow, for him to drag around behind him. and even then i'd still have to change it out every dang hour.
> 
> i'll go look and put my site there. and thanks for the compliments, i do make them all myself!


I would strongly suggest you check out Boni's PGWear! I am one of her most enthusiastic fans! 

I have a Flight Suit for Squeaks and had to go 4 sizes BIGGER than the one recommended for pigeons! 

With Boni's wear, they are "custom" made for your bird that takes away the guess work! PLUS, she has some really cute designs that you can choose _especially_ to fit Trooper's personality.

Best yet, Boni's diapers are very easy to put on and the birds seem to adapt easily to wearing them.

Besides being a lovely person, Boni has pigeons of her own who model her designs.

Do check out her website. I'm sure you will be impressed! 

Shi &
Squeaks (who says: "I approve this message!")


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*i love her stuff!*

i think i'm gonna have to get one. they look less constricting than flight suits. you know, i dropped a BUNDLE on two each for the 'eeks', and one giant one for kai, and the elastic was shot within the first month. not to mention the fact that they hated them. they work great, but with these nutty hookbills, they can destroy anything in seconds, so it was a lost cause. 

really i think trooper would go along with anything. he's such a lover. i had to take him upstairs last night while i was reading in bed just so i could glance over every page or so to smile at his little grey cowpie self snuggled up under the covers. 
he was a very content little boy.

hey, here's a weird update, minor, but .... after the giant hole on his side started to heal closed, dr. lindstrom told me to stop using neosporin on him, so we could start getting rid of the oil on his feathers, and just use peroxide.  so i have been. i scoop him up, turn him belly up, and pour. guess what? you know how peroxide bleaches things out? works on pigeon feathers, too!  i didn't even think about it, and now his dark feathers on that side are starting to turn a more cinnamon color! 

this poor bird, broken leggies, greasy hair, can't take a bath, and now he's tie dyed.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*quick trooper update!*

hey everybody! quick over-the-weekend update--- this boy never ceases to amaze me. 
all the dogs were outside, so i took the birds out, and sat on the bottom step with trooper. i set him down on the driveway, in the sun, he looked sooooo happy, very alert, but for no reason, as olive, the black headed caique was on the lookout for 'scary birds'. whenever we see anything that qualifies for a 'scary bird' she cocks her head, squints at the intruder, and makes this quiet growling noise. which undoubtedly scares off all of the afore-mentioned 'scary birds'. _terrifies _me....
so i'm keeping an eye on everybody, and i look down, and the little grey boy is hobbling across the driveway! that's pretty cool in and of itself, but i get up and go walking toward him to bring him closer [you know, cause those 'scary birds' might be out there...] and the little monkey sees me coming, and starts trotting away from me! i'm like, HEY!!! you get back here! i couldn't believe it! 
his stuff barely works, and off he goes, the minute i try to be overprotective! not just creeping along, but darn near running! hahahaaaa! it killed me, i was so surprised, and so proud of him, which i tell him about 100 times a day.

we go back to the doctor's on saturday the 31st, and i'm hoping that at least one of the casts can come off. AND that i can drop one of the antibiotics that he's on. i HATE dosing him. hate it hate it hate it.  and so does he. we've gotten really good at it, i have this nifty one handed headlock/beak slide thing i do, so that his lower beak slides to the side a bit, so i can shoot the meds down the side and back a drop at a time. good times.  
sooooo.....apparently he'll be running birdie marathons in the near future. i have to go sew him little running shorts now.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow!!! I can just see him rrrrruunnnnnnnnnning!!

They can get pretty fast on those legs, just imagine how fast he will go with the casts off!!!! 

Thank you for the update.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

lizz said:


> sooooo.....apparently he'll be running birdie marathons in the near future. i have to go sew him little running shorts now.




What a great update!! You certainly have a way of painting the picture so we can all actually see it happening. Trooper IS a real trooper..........


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*yyyyeeeeeeeEEESS!!!!*

yippppeeeee!!! we went to the doctor's today, and one cast is off, one to go!!! doc says the infection is gone, and we can drop the antibiotics, and use the painkiller only as needed, since he's got a lighter wrap on the 'bad' leg. we're going back in two weeks, to hopefully take off the other cast! 
a few days ago, i pulled out some giant gob of SOMEthing out of a hole on his bad leg....i knew something was in there, and i was trying to rummage around with tweezers trying to get a hold of whatever it was. finally i got so freaked out about something being buried in his leg, i just took a deep breath, and grabbed his leg, and SQUEEZED! something started to come out, and all i could think was, 'oh my god,,,, what if it's a huge bug? some giant black parasite, and it comes out like the things in alien???'  being rather bug phobic, i was scared i was going to drop the boy, and run screaming out into the street. well, i grabbed my tweezers, and as this big gob of stuff is coming out, i grabbed it and puuuullllllled. euw. i'm still not sure what it was, i was rubbery, and i'm still not convinced it was organic matter. it was too squarish and i can't think of a single thing that would be in his body of that consistency. unless i just pulled out a piece of his liver. that's the color it was, but darker. after it came out, i started breathing again, like a gerbil, and doused him again with peroxide. i poked at the piece of 'rubber' and then tossed it. it was too gross to keep around. but whatever that was, it seemed like the day after it was out, he was a little perkier, a little more mobile, and now the infection is gone, and he's hobbling around his giant enclosure in the living room! it's giant by my standards, it's over five feet long....so apparently, the 'operation' was a success! phew. 
he's been talking more lately, getting more fiesty, more curious about his surroundings, and today, he was preening my eyebrows! i felt very special. the other birds in the house are being really nice to him, but especially olive, my 3 year old black headed caique. she's trying to be very small, and quiet, and motherly toward him. when he's not looking. it's all very cute.
and just when i think we're on the home stretch...the little girls next door bring me a baby robin that was grabbed out of it's nest a couple of days ago by a cat, and then dropped in a driveway. i got him to eat, peroxided him too, and he's sleeping in a box of fluff under a washcloth in the upstairs bathroom..... sighhhhh.....will it ever end???


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

You should take Trooper to schools or something and show him off.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's great he's doing better. I did feel a little queezy reading about you pulling the gob of something, out of his leg.
FYI, peroxide REALLY burns the skin. If you must use it on a bird or any other animal dilute it 10% to 90% water.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*he's my show and tell bird...*

you know i take him everywhere! my 'excuse' is always that i don't want to leave him in the car with the dogs, even though i know darn well they wouldn't touch him with a stray *dog's* paws. i want everybody to pet him, and see how silky, cute and sweet he is, in hopes of getting some good p.r. for pigeons.
i'm taking pictures of trooper's naked leg tomorrow, and throwing them on photobucket. it's pretty strange looking, but still attached. AND dr. lindstrom said you never know how it could turn out, so.... keep your fingers crossed!

on the baby bird front, i woke up this morning thinking 'good _lord_, that is one loud bird outside...' and then i realized...that was coming from the bathroom. i shuffled in there, and was blinded by the screaming yellow mouth peeping like mad for breakfast! 
i diluted the peroxide 50/50...btw, and i just did it to get the surface stuff clean. i've heard that it can damage the surrounding healthy tissue, so i generally dont use it much. 

so, uh, you guys wanna start some fund raising for me to go to vet school, to specialize in birds?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Liz...you are right about the peroxide dilution percentage. I was apparently having a brain fart last nightI'm glad you aren't using it full strength.
You are doing a fabulous job and I greatly admire your sense of committment.
It's no wonder he is improving.


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

lizz said:


> * on the baby bird front, i woke up this morning thinking 'good _lord_, that is one loud bird outside...' and then i realized...that was coming from the bathroom. i shuffled in there, and was blinded by the screaming yellow mouth peeping like mad for breakfast!
> 
> 
> ** so, uh, you guys wanna start some fund raising for me to go to vet school, to specialize in birds?


* Looking something like this eh? LOL!!! _Couldn't help myself!_









** We certainly can never have too many avian vets THAT'S FOR SURE!!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Ya' know... I can remember way back to the days when we were all propping you up emotionally to stay the course with Trooper. You've come a long ways, kiddo!

Pidgey


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*aww , shucks....*

[scuffing toe, blushing...] i've only come a long way because of YOU guys! i just can't tell you how important it's been to me to post on here, and get input or just vent, or gush. 

you know, there are a lot of boards you can jump on and get treated like an intruder and an idiot, but here, well, you all have just been amazing. still can't thank you enough.

and l.c. - i almost shrieked when i saw that picture!!! 'NOOOOOOOO!!!! not four moooooorre!!!!' 

hahahahahahahahahaaaaa! but yep, that's the teeny peeper x 4! only now that he's gotten a few baths, he's got big boy feathers now. much cuter. from what i'm reading, i can expect him to be off on his own in about 2 weeks. phew. folks are starting to look at me funny. well funniER than usual...

i'm taking my camera home to take pictures of the grey boy's leg this afternoon. get ready!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Will look forward to seeing the pictures. I for one have enjoyed reading your posts.........you got a way with words lady.......
You are absolutely right about our members. We've got THE BEST as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm SO happy to read your update, Lizz.

Bless you for everything you have done for this bird, I'm *look  ing* forward to pictures.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*new photos are in!*

i know you've all been waiting.....

i love how olive is constantly trying to hang out with him...but she has to sneak up on him or he beaks her. poor olive.....
http://s277.photobucket.com/albums/kk72/lizzeedee/


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Let's see about making Trooper a "snowshoe" for that foot to keep the toes flattened out in their normal way for awhile. This means that you'll have to do some physical therapy, too. What you want to do is make some kind of boot to keep the toes spread (and the rear one facing backward) so that they stay somewhat flat to the floor. It's been done with cardboard on the bottom and the toes literally taped into position. Experiment a little bit to see if you can get that done. In time, the bones may remodel so that they work properly.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You go girl!!! I LOVED LOVED the pictures.........Trooper found heaven when he found you.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tooper's home is great!..I made one of those pens for my guinea pigs, when I had them. perfect for them too. It is so heart warming to see such wonderful care taken for your lovies!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Great pics, Liz!!

I agree, Trooper has a wonderful home as do your other "lovelys!"

The pictures were worth waiting for!

Pidgey has a good suggestion about the "snowshoe." Hope all goes well!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

_Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie_


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Liz,

Just catching up with Trooper's recovery. You are doing such a fabulous job with him. He looks great. What a sweetheart he is.

Margaret


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Let's see about making Trooper a "snowshoe" for that foot to keep the toes flattened out in their normal way for awhile. This means that you'll have to do some physical therapy, too. What you want to do is make some kind of boot to keep the toes spread (and the rear one facing backward) so that they stay somewhat flat to the floor. It's been done with cardboard on the bottom and the toes literally taped into position. Experiment a little bit to see if you can get that done. In time, the bones may remodel so that they work properly.
> 
> Pidgey


LOVE the snowshoe idea. I was thinking soft edged 'plastic canvas' circle from the craft store but cardboard with medical tape over it, then tape the toes, is a great idea.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*snowshoes...*

.....hahahaha...actually, not all that funny, me living in ohio.....

you think it'll still work? i was afraid of putting too much 'torque' on the bones, and rebreaking that leg, or something like that. the bones have apparently healed side by side, instead of like they should have, end to end. 

i'll try it again. something that seemed to work well in addition to the med tape, was i put a big square of that spongy, double-sided tape on the spoon bowl, and stuck his foot to that, then med taped it more securely. only thing with that get up, was that i think it freaked him out a little, and the spoon bowl was too small to be sturdy enough for him. and he kept flapping it over to the side like he was twisting his ankle. i'll figure something out. i just met a guy that i'm helping out with his dogs that works in a machine shop---you KNOW i'm gonna ask him to help me build some pijjie brace for that leg.... 

anything for my boy, you know.....

oh, and the design for the pen? that IS a guinea pig pen! i saw them on e.bay for about 75 dollars, then i found the plans on a pig site, and went and made it myself for about 30. and in about 15 minutes! it's perfect for him, isn't it? and i can add a second level to it, make it bigger, whatever he needs!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Gee, Liz, I'm getting the impression that Trooper is quite spoiled!

Then again, it could be my imagination....naaah, he's *spoiled!*

Good for him...may you both live long and happily!!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

_Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie_


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Then again, it could be my imagination....naaah, he's *spoiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> _Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie_


YOU THINK????? 
When I die, I want to come back as a pigeon and live with Lizz...........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> YOU THINK?????
> When I die, I want to come back as a pigeon and live with Lizz...........


GREAT IDEA, Renee...me too!

Meet 'cha there...you gonna be a hen or a cock? 

Two hens???

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> GREAT IDEA, Renee...me too!
> 
> Meet 'cha there...you gonna be a hen or a cock?
> 
> ...


 yea..........two hens..........


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I can just hear the cacklin' now...

Pidgey


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*yikes!*

i feel kinda scared.....

 hahahahahaaaa!!! 

my birds ARE pretty spoiled....but i can't help it!!! 'specially not with him...he even slept up by my pillow last night...yeah, yeah, yeah, IN MY BED, on a towel.... [stop laughing!!!]

i get back what i put into them times ten, so they're worth it! and i spend all day long with the four dogs at 'school', so i sort of feel like i owe it to them.

and no, i actually don't have a life......sighhhhhh......


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You might find this story heartwarming:

http://www.fourwinds10.com/siterun_data/environment/plants_and_animals/news.php?q=1205336491

Pidgey


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*oh....*

i need kleenex....sniff! i bet a lot of people think he's a wacko - not me. 'birds of a feather' and all.... 

i completely 'get' how he feels about her. i sometimes think that a good, close relationship with an animal is special, sure, but when it's a bird- it's just that much more unique.... and maybe a little more meaningful....? i have four dogs, that i love to death, but there's just something about a BIRD trusting you, and wanting to be with you, that's less average.

i'm probably not making a whole lotta sense, but i'm sure you guys know what i mean!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

lizz said:


> i feel kinda scared.....
> 
> hahahahahaaaa!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Lizz...

*I'm* not laughing nor am I surprised. I understand completely. 

The member who can tell you about sleeping with the pigeon*S* is our own "Dr. Doolittle" (my title for him), Phil (pdpbison). Now, there's a man who truly lives among his pigeons! I'm pretty sure he's part pigeon...

AND, you should hear about all his neat "techniques" with unique names (e.g. Napolean Hand Nest, Lap Towel Cave, Palm Nest). 

Yeah, Pidgey, if Renee and I came back as two hens, you better believe there would be a whole lot of cacklin' goin' on!! 

Shi


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

You've done an amazing job with Trooper, Liz. Pigeons have a strong will to live, especially homers. I have a rescued racing homer I got last year from a rehabber friend. Our avian vet didn't really expect him to survive. He'd been out for three weeks, had a badly broken wing plus head trauma, probably from colliding with a car. My friend had to tube feed him for two weeks. It took months, but he eventually made a full recovery except that he can't fly. And even though he can't use his bad wing, it no longer drags, so that today he looks normal. He lives on the ground in our aviary and is content. He has even found a mate who is willing to nest on the ground with him. I think you will be pleasantly surprised at how well Trooper will do in the long term, and you've definitely made a friend for life.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I have somehow missed this thread.....what an amazing story!!!! And you are a truly amazing person. I absolutely loved your pictures, especially Olive trying to sneak up and snuggle.  I'm so glad Trooper is doing as well as he is. You are certainly an angel to this pij and your other animals.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

How's ole Trooper doing? Haven't heard in a while.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*hey!*

i was thinking we should move this to a new spot. and then retitle it. 'trooper's saga', or the pigeon odyssey..... 
the boy is doing GREAT! 
we had our last visit with dr. lindstrom last saturday, and the tuesday before that, i unwrapped the leg that had the infected bone. i think someone there wrapped that leg so damn tight, it was puffed up above the wrap, and his little foot looked like it was going to explode. i couldn't stand it anymore, so i cut the wrap off. started out, just wanting to loosen it a little, but then i couldn't find the end of the vet wrap, and just cut the whole stupid mess off. i rewrapped it until saturday. luckily, dr. lindstrom said that was the righ thing to do, so i didn't get yelled at.

infection is gone, i think that leg still hurts him, the other leg has healed all funky, but he's alive, healthy, and mobile. if i win the lottery in the next few years, i would seriously consider having that leg fixed surgically. right now, i couldn't afford it, and it's not a necessity. would be nice for him, but....

we're doing hydrotherapy to help the healing in his left leg, the one that had the compound break , he's still got this monstrous scab, that's embedded in his leg. i put him in his tub, and hose his legs down with the kitchen sprayer for about five minutes, [yes, the boy has his very own jacuzzi...] and then i let him float and soak for a half hour. dr. lindstrom also gave us this water based ointment that will help speed the healing process. they use it at the raptor center, it's a mix of calendula, echinacea and st. john's wort. 

i give him a drop of pain meds when he seems to need it, and he's 'talking' a whole lot more lately. he's always been good for 'hollering' at gwylan, and the other birds if they get too close, but now i'm starting to hear a more conversational tone ..the first time i heard it, i woke up to him standing near the edge of the bed, looking out over the balcony, and apparently saying hi to the outside birds! and every now and then, he says something when no one's bothering him, so i go over and hang out with him, snuggle him, make sure he's got whatever he could need.... i love his little voice. it's so soothing, compared to the parrot kids. well hell, a truck horn is soothing compared to them most days, but , i really really love that silky little croon of his. 

one of the most minor, but i think the most telling developments in his recovery is the new feather growth. he's growing new ones in on his tummy, and a few other places where they got ripped out. the way i see it, is that he's healed enough that now his body has some left over to start working on feathers, and not just surviving. neat!!! it just seems like a good sign to me. 

i think i put some pictures up on photobucket, they're still not 'pretty', but they're a whole lot better than the first few i took of him.

i'll try and get some new nice ones of him on there. i just wish he would hurry up and go thru a molt so we can get rid of his tie dyed feathers, and the choppy ones on his wings. poor kid.


----------

